# 2 medium to heavy heavers



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a Penn Fathom 15 paired with a Okuma Solaris Surf 12ft 3-8oz and a Daiwa X 20 SHA paired with a Penn Prevail 12ft 4-10oz. Both rods are 9 out 10, the Daiwa is 9-10 and I only give the Fathom a 8 is because my son dropped it on the concert and scratched the end of the power handle and tried to fix it with a Dremel before I saw it. Both reels are a 10 mechanically no corrosion inside or out. The only reason I'm selling is I don't use them anymore. I fish the Panhandle piers and kayak fish now. I will take $200.00 for the pair you pay shipping through PayPal.


----------



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

I will sell both combos for $200 includes shipping. If someone wants them or $100 each including shipping. Like I said before only selling to buy different style gear I no longer surf fish. And Pay Pal only


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Where you located?


----------



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

1BadF350 said:


> Where you located?


I'm stationed in Indianapolis. If you want one or both let me know they are collecting dust.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll take the fathom 15 and the okuma Solaris 12 
For 100.00 shipped ... please send me pictures of the reel and any blemishes that may be on the rod, please verify for me the model number
Message me through P&S for phone number and address info.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll take the daiwa 20 send paypal info
js


----------



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

I just got home from work. I will take pictures in the morning and send them to you.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, pm me your paypal info so I can pay ya
js


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Cathead1978 said:


> I just got home from work. I will take pictures in the morning and send them to you.


Check your PMs for my contact info... still waiting on those pics.. I'd like to get this paid and taken care of so you can ship on Monday.
I have a kid waiting on this combo....


----------



## Cathead1978 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sold


----------

